# Stillen Camber Plate vs. Tein Pillow



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Are the Tien Pillow Mounts identical in construction to the Stillen Camber Plates?

1. I guess what I really want to know is is the Tein mount a lower cost (near same quality) camber solution vs. the Stillen?

2. Do they work with the stock suspension?

Thanks.

Jun


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u go with tein set up it best that you get the pillowball mounts for easier adjustment of camber etc.

dont know if they work with stock suspension and dont know if it better than stillens but hope this helps a bit.


----------

